# New Bandera door seal



## snowbrew (Sep 8, 2017)

HI all. New to the site. First post. I am the proud owner of a brand new OKJ Bandera. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My first stick burner. I have read everything I could get my hands on to try to educate myself on this new smoking venture. I have assembled the smoker and used high temp caulk to seal some of the connections. Mainly where the fire box connects and the smoke stack. From what I have read I think I want to do something to the door seal. My question is should I install a self stick gasket (I'm looking at the LavaLock 12 grey)? I have some caulk left and have seen people use that. I have the caulk and the LavaLock is about $18 on Amazon. Is it worth it? Is one method better than the other? Or am I worrying to much and should do my burn in and see how it goes?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm in the same boat with my chargrilled. Surprise, surprise. Same company makes both.


----------

